# Changement de résolution écran sur iMac



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2001)

Y-a-t-il un moyen d'afficher d'autres résolutions que celles disponibles dans le tableau de bord Moniteurs de l'iMac ?

Sous OS9.1, je n'ai que les résolutions recommandées, à savoir :

<UL TYPE=SQUARE>
<LI> 640x480, 117Hz
<LI> 800x600, 95Hz
<LI> 1024x768, 75Hz
[/list]

J'ai essayé avec SuperRes d'afficher l'écran avec une résolution de 832x624, mais l'écran reste noir. Existe-t-il un hack qui permettrait d'afficher cette résolution ?


----------



## macinside (27 Avril 2001)

c'est les seuls résolutions des imac depuis 1998


----------



## MarcMame (27 Avril 2001)

fm45, juste par curiosité, puis-je te demander pourquoi tu cherches à afficher du 832x624? C'est une résolution typiquement Mac qui n'existe pas dans les autres mondes. J'utilise encore comme écran secondaire mon vieux 16" Apple et c'est la seule résolution permise avec ce moniteur... galère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Si quelqu'un veut m'en débarasser !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2001)

J'utilise régulièrement mon iMac avec une résolution de 1024x768, mais j'ai quelques applications optimisées pour du 832x624 et d'autres qui seraient plus agréables d'utilisation dans cette résolution.

Cette limitation est d'autant plus dommage que l'écran doit supporter cette résolution sans problème. Pour mémoire, les anciens Performa monobloc pouvaient afficher aussi bien du 800x600 que du 832x624, pourquoi avoir supprimé cette possibilité sur l'iMac ?

Après différents essais en 800x600, je suis revenu en 1024x768 pour bénéficier d'une meilleure surface d'affichage au détriment parfois du confort de visualisation.


----------



## Grape (28 Avril 2001)

Il existe un freeware pour changer les resolutions. 
Tu peux le trouver ici : http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=9041


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2001)

Merci, mais comme indiqué dans mon premier message, j'ai déjà essayé SuperRes (Griffin Technology) sans succès. Je n'ai accès qu'aux résolutions recommandées    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà réussi à changer de resolution avec SuperRes sur un iMac DV (Slot Loading) ?

Avec  l'application AllRez.ap, j'ai testé les possibilités d'affichage.

Gestalt = 20500
Device Handle = 23524  Device ID = 256
Valid Count = 3
Index: 1 (csMode = 51) ==&gt;  640 * 480 in 117 Hz
    Avail depth =   8   16  32

Index: 2 (csMode = 52) ==&gt;  800 * 600 in 95 Hz
    Avail depth =   8   16  32

Index: 3 (csMode = 27) ==&gt;  1024 * 768 in 75 Hz
    Avail depth =   8   16  32

-----------------------------
Total PCI Count = 25

Index: 17 (csMode = 23) ==&gt;  832 * 624 in 75 Hz
    Avail depth =   8   16  32

Index: 18 (csMode = 25) ==&gt;  1024 * 768 in 60 Hz
    Avail depth =   8   16  32

Index: 19 (csMode = 26) ==&gt;  1024 * 768 in 70 Hz
    Avail depth =   8   16  32

Index: 20 (csMode = 28) ==&gt;  1024 * 768 in 75 Hz
    Avail depth =   8   16  32

Index: 21 (csMode = 29) ==&gt;  1024 * 768 in 85 Hz
    Avail depth =   8   16  32

Index: 22 (csMode = 33) ==&gt;  1152 * 870 in 75 Hz
    Avail depth =   8   16  32

Index: 23 (csMode = 34) ==&gt;  1280 * 960 in 75 Hz
    Avail depth =   8   16  32

Index: 24 (csMode = 35) ==&gt;  1280 * 1024 in 60 Hz
    Avail depth =   8   16  32

Index: 25 (csMode = 36) ==&gt;  1280 * 1024 in 75 Hz
    Avail depth =   8   16  32

Cela veut-il dire qu'il serait possible d'afficher jusqu'à 1280x1024, 75Hz ?

[Ce message a été modifié par fm45 (edited 28 Avril 2001).]


----------



## Grape (28 Avril 2001)

Je m'excuse, j'avais pas vu que tu avais dèja essayé SuperRes.
Oui j'ai un iMac DV slot loading et seulement certaines résolutions fonctionnent.
A+

[Ce message a été modifié par Grape (edited 28 Avril 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2001)

As tu accès à d'autres résolutions que celles recommandées et lesquelles avec SuperRes et avec quel OS ?


----------

